
The Uber Engineering Tech Stack, Part II: The Edge and Beyond - rajesht
https://eng.uber.com/tech-stack-part-two/
======
josefdlange
> We’ve used Mantle, which is a wrapper around iOS’s built-in layout pieces.

Uh... no? Mantle is a modeling and serialization/deserialization library.

